# Need inspiration for a nato strap to Hamilton Khaki King automatic



## hammy86 (Dec 22, 2009)

I dont think the leather strap on the Khaki King Automatic is very good, i think it make the watch sit a little strange on my hand to be honest. And i am therefor looking for a nice nato strap for it. Anyone here has any tips or inspiration for what i should put on it? Pics would be fine


----------



## skoochy (Jan 6, 2009)

Depends on the color you like... for that watch, I am partial to the original Hamilton olive canvas strap (it's leather lined which makes it extremely comfortable as well as tough and stretch resistant.










-s-


----------



## Jeff_C (Feb 11, 2006)

I like the Maratac Zulu style over a true Nato style.


----------



## Aquaracer1 (Jul 23, 2009)

IMO this combo works very well |>


----------



## hammy86 (Dec 22, 2009)

Found a red nato in my watch box.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

How about a Maratac Elite strap or some other type of composite? ;-)


----------



## bczolone (Dec 2, 2007)




----------



## Hillcrest (Sep 27, 2009)

I think it looks pretty good on a black strap. I don't have the nato but perhaps this will give you a good idea for gauging colour.








Now I've got the Nato so I thought I'd update. This is a DIY job. Your king looks good on the red BTW ...


----------



## Guarionex (Nov 1, 2009)

befor and after, I purchased the Zulu band from Howard at westcoast time. 
















Attached Thumbnails


----------



## Machine Age Victim (Dec 20, 2009)

the black leather with white stitching is my vote, mine looks great with this combo

Hillcrest, where did you get the leather strap?


----------



## Hillcrest (Sep 27, 2009)

Machine Age Victim said:


> the black leather with white stitching is my vote, mine looks great with this combo
> 
> Hillcrest, where did you get the leather strap?


Glad you like it :-! It's a Hirsch Liberty that I got from fredawatchstraps.com

You may have trouble getting the exact one. Apparently they've discontinued the model that has the stitching turn out near the lugs. But I asked specifically for it and he still sent one. Write Kenny and ask about it; he'll reply in no time. Good luck!


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)

I have a smaller wrist so I have personally found that Timefactors Natos work better for me than Maratac brand. And the Maratac Zulu and 4 ring are evn thicker so I really struggle.

Eddie Platts at Timefactors stuff really is nice --- standard colors and the special as below......(on my MKII Blackwater)


----------

